# Any Other 260fl Outback Owners



## klewis98

like to here any comments about 260 FL good or bad new to rving made first trip this week end.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sorry...I have no insight on that Outback, but I can say....Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## FLYakman

I have one and love it. Don't think there are too many others on this site. Just took mine on a 7000 mile western trip and had no problems whatsoever.

I will say IMO that this is probably not the Outback for a family of 6. No bunks just a nice queen bed,jack knife sofa and dropdown table bed. Just fine for the DW and I and an occasional grandkid or 2.

Love the 2 side slideouts. Do not like the 30 gal. black and grey tanks. Would have prefered the 40 gal I had on the 23rs. Having owned an OB previously there are lots of little things in this one that are an improvement

For us lots of storage space.

We're happy we made the upgrade. this will probably allow us to WorkKamp next summer. Would not attempt that in the 23rs.


----------



## B&D

Rayman said:


> I have one and love it. Don't think there are too many others on this site. Just took mine on a 7000 mile western trip and had no problems whatsoever.
> 
> I will say IMO that this is probably not the Outback for a family of 6. No bunks just a nice queen bed,jack knife sofa and dropdown table bed. Just fine for the DW and I and an occasional grandkid or 2.
> 
> Love the 2 side slideouts. Do not like the 30 gal. black and grey tanks. Would have prefered the 40 gal I had on the 23rs. Having owned an OB previously there are lots of little things in this one that are an improvement
> 
> For us lots of storage space.
> 
> We're happy we made the upgrade. this will probably allow us to WorkKamp next summer. Would not attempt that in the 23rs.


Thanks Rayman! We put a deposit on our 260FL Friday. The interior is a very good layout and exterior storage seems adequate. Just got to rethink what and how we store. The selling attributes were bathroom and bedroom. I'm 6'2" and struggle with both on the 23RS. Wife's words for 260FL..."Love it". Hard to negotiate with the dealer when they see her excitement. Brian


----------



## bowiermb

I'm new to the site, and admit, I'm not an Outback owner yet, but the 260FL is the front runner. We've been trying to make up our minds (mostly me) for about a year now, my question is, what finally drove you to your choice?


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Mikefrmmd said:


> I'm new to the site, and admit, I'm not an Outback owner yet, but the 260FL is the front runner. We've been trying to make up our minds (mostly me) for about a year now, my question is, what finally drove you to your choice?


Welcome to the Site, Mike from MD! Where in MD? 
Value sold us on ours: Largest, Most functional TT for the $$
Eric


----------



## B&D

Mikefrmmd said:


> I'm new to the site, and admit, I'm not an Outback owner yet, but the 260FL is the front runner. We've been trying to make up our minds (mostly me) for about a year now, my question is, what finally drove you to your choice?


1. Outback quality. We had a 23RS and never had an issue.
2. The 260 is not an RV, I liken it to a RE (recreational estate)...alot of room, inside storage is awesome and value for the buck.
3. The wife "loved it"

I found it pulled easier than the 23RS but I do not own a TV..I borrow from work and move thru many different types of TV's so every one I need to adjust the hitch just a smidgeon....so maybe its my adjustment??

All in all, absolutely happy with it. We go almost every weekend.


----------



## bowiermb

We're down in St. Mary's county, "Southern MD". I'm curious, does everyone go through the same process of deciding on one model, then another, then another? I know this is an OB site, but has anyone had any experience with other brands? I've cruised the web quite a bit, and I haven't seen any other brand have such a loyal following.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Mikefrmmd said:


> We're down in St. Mary's county, "Southern MD". I'm curious, does everyone go through the same process of deciding on one model, then another, then another? I know this is an OB site, but has anyone had any experience with other brands? I've cruised the web quite a bit, and I haven't seen any other brand have such a loyal following.


Hey Mike:
Last trip down Route 2/4 to St Mary's county (3 weeks ago) there was a Outback 28KRS on the side of the road for sale by private owner. It's the same toy hauler I have, and I love it. It was near Lusby. Just FYI
Eric In Carroll County


----------



## FLYakman

I would have to echo B&D's comments completely. We also had a 23RS prior to our 2010 260FL.

We have been camping in NC with the 260 FL since the 8th of August. Just DW and I and 2 Shih Tzu's. Tons of room and lots of storage.We would not have lasted this long in the 23RS.

Not wild about the 30 gal grey/black tanks but since we do not dry camp it's really not a problem.

We stayed with Outback because of the quality of the units.IMHO the 260 is a great unit for a couple or small family.

Rayman


----------



## mjwencl

Our 260FL was made at the factory last week. We are waiting for it to arrive.

Our family of four used to be in a 2004 25RSS and it worked but this one is now more for us. The kids sleep outside in the tent and the youngest sleeps on the sofa bed.

Looking forward to the arrival of this one!

Michael


----------



## luverofpeanuts

Welcome! The 260FL was also on our very short list. The layout is really nice, and the two slide outs make it one of best $$/space arrangments we saw. Had I not moved into a larger tow vehicle last year, we may have ended up with a 260FL. It's a fairly unique layout. I'm sure you'll enjoy it!


----------



## 708

We got ours 260FL in Moonlight in March after a solid month of searching online floor plans, makes, models, etc. We had a few requirements and the bathroom size was one as well as bedroom size and counter space. When I came across this floor plan, I knew it was it. We LOVE it. It is awesome. The storage is great, lots of storage. Hope you enjoy yours as much as we have so far.


----------

